# Wesley VS. Chemix Pre-Workout +



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 2, 2019)

So Chemix has provided me some of their pre-workout samples, as well as  some of their product BZRK to test out.  I am unaffiliated with this  brand, so this is merely to test it out and compare it to some of the  other top Pre-workouts on the market.

The thing about Chemix that  caught my eye, is that it contains KANNA.  This is an herb, that acts  in many ways like a nootropic would,or even an anti-depressant, think  SSRI's.  So if you are taking any of those prescription, you def need to  consider that prior to using this product.  It also has a variety of  other unique ingredients, in addition to the standard ingredients you  see in many of the top preworkouts out there, such as lions mane and  caffeine citrate.


I will also be testing out that product  BRZK at the end of the Chemix Samples.  Day 1 will be 1/2 serving size  and I will work my way up from there and review.

Here is their website:
https://chemixlifestyle.com/products/chemix-pre-workout


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice.  I see the bzrk is peach flavored.  What flavor is the pwo?


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Should be interesting -OD


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 3, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Nice.  I see the bzrk is peach flavored.  What flavor is the pwo?



Whats up T.O, nice to see you man.  It is orange Citrus flavor.  Flavor is not bad so far!



ordawg1 said:


> Should be interesting -OD



Thanks ORD!!


*DAY 1-*

Took 1/2 serving of Chemix and hit the  gym about 1.5 hours later. I did feel the product kick in about 30 mins  later, def more focus and could feel some energy and mood  improvement.    Went to the gym and def felt the improved energy, got a  few more reps on bench with less fatigue for sure.  But what I will say  is that 1/2 a scoop was not sufficient for me. I will use a few more  doses, going higher each time and reporting here on it.


Ok so  for todays workout I am going to do 1/2 scoop of the BZRK that they  sent me.  Will be back later to report on that.  Essentially I will  probably do 1/2, 3/4 and then 1 full scoop of each and report back. I  will alternate each product and will not take on off workout days to  keep this interesting.


Here is the BZRK label and their homepage:
https://www.blackmagicsupps.com/collections/best-sellers/products/bzrk-high-potency-pre-workout


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Did it give you the jitters - or just energy -Thanks


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 4, 2019)

ordawg1 said:


> Did it give you the jitters - or just energy -Thanks



Hey man, both so far have only given me energy.  No jitters.  Granted I am a stim junky but let's see what happens as I dose both higher!!!!  Ty for following:

*Day 2*

Took 1/2 scoop of BRZK (Peach Rings flavor) about 45 mins prior to  workout.  Flavor was great, tastes just like peaches and very tolerable  flavoring.

What I will say in comparison to the Chemix at 1/2 scoop, is this felt  like it had a stronger STIMULANT effect.  Not jittery at this dosage but  def felt stronger per say in terms of my workout, but lets test this a  few times before I say for sure.  On the other hand, the Chemix seemed  to lift my mood more then this.  But yeah I had an awesome workout, I  wasn't sweating profusely or feeling out of breathe like some  preworkouts can do.  But again, I will try the 3/4 serving and then a  full serving and report on that.

The one thing I will say that I do not like about BZRK is that it has  beta alanine.  Now not a ton of it, but I had that beta alanine itch on  my face, neck and eyes a bit.  I absolutely despise that feeling tbh, it  has always been a pet peeve of mine.  Chemix does not have this in it.   So something to consider if you are wanting to choose one of these  products.

Will do 3/4 of a Chemix today or 2morrow, depending if I make it to the gym or not today.


----------



## REHH (Sep 4, 2019)

350mg caffeine is pretty stout


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 4, 2019)

*Day 3*

Took 3/4 of a scoop of Chemix.  BTW the flavor is Orange  Citrus and it's actually good tasting.  It is a bit gritty, the  contents, but the flavor is smooth and so I don't mind it one bit.

So  anyways, I gotta admit I was tired all day, didn't sleep enough and  when I hit the gym, 30mins after taking the PWO, I warmed up and could  tell I probably should have skipped the gym.  I felt beat up, you know  like almost like I trained too many days in a row, and so I said screw  it.  I did very light Shoulder and Bicep day and only stayed 30mins.  I  def felt more mood benefits from the increased dosage, and honestly I  def would not have gotten through this workout minus this preworkout  today.

Did not feel jittery, did not crash, nor do I feel hypo (many pwos make me feel hypo when they wear off)

So  again pleasantly happy with this PWO on my 2nd day using it.  Will wait  and be very rested for the final day of me doing 1 full scoop before  judging it and writing a final review.

Just to make this thread  less boring, I'm gonna post an old video of me doing BW Cheat Curls  (weighed 205 and was cheating up 205 on ez curl, aka 2- 45lb plates per  side.  Though I don't think these were great for bodybuilding purposes, I  was competing in Strongman heavily at the time and this type of lifting  certainly helped my Atlas Stones and several other lifts tbh


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 7, 2019)

*Day 4*

Update

Took 3/4 scoop of BZRK today  about 30mins prior to the gym.  Today I tried the Lemonade Raz icy  flavor, i think that's what its called.  Anyways this hands down is one  of the best flavors I have seen in a PWO ever.  Stuff was absolutely  amazing tasting.  So good job.

Anyways hit the gym, def noticed  the beta alanine content was a bit stronger, at this dose.  Had an  excellent workout, high volume Squats and I easily got more reps, more  sets, and def was breathing easier the entire time.

Once again I  will say that if I have to compare the 3/4 scoop of BZRK, to the 3/4  scoop of Chemix, the BZRK is the stronger "stimulant" of the two, but  again, I feel like the Chemix has a better effect on mood.  Will  continue and test each one at 1 full serving and then I may even mix  them and try 1/2 serving of each at the same time before I wrap up this  log.  Ty for following!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 9, 2019)

*Day 5 update*

Haven't  worked out in 2 days, but last night I only slept like 3 hours.  Awful,  so anyways I was going to do an a.m workout and said screw it.  Today  was the 1 serving full dose of Chemix.  So I took it on an empty stomach  an hour before my workout.  I def felt the full scoop much much more  today.  I def got a bit of chills and then was sweating up a storm.  But  I noticed a nice mood improvement and then also my workout was awesome  for only being on 3 hours of sleep.  Was feeling very strong and good  energy.  Now it is about 6 hours later and I am finally crashing, but  not in a bad way but I am tired.

What I did mean to mention in my  last post with the BZRK was that I took it around 1pm and that night I  had to take a sleeping pill as I was tossing and turning and it def was  keeping me from sleeping tbh.

So let's hope this Chemix at around 12 noon doesn't do this. I will report 2morrow.

I  do like the Chemix though alot, bc it has nice mood improving effects  and it also has no beta alanine and a nice stim effect, but not  offensive or dirty.

Will update 2morrow or Weds.  Ty again everyone for following.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow, carry on...


----------

